# Cabelas zip vac bags on sale



## gersus (Feb 3, 2012)

Just a heads up, Cabelas has their zip vac bags on sale. They have packs of 22ct quart for $6.88 or 15ct gallon for $6.88. They also have packs of 1,000 8x12 zip vacuum seal bags for $99 or 8x15 bags for $149. Thats a pretty good price! I have no experience with their specific bags though.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Barg...l=Home;cat106955280;cat105779880;cat105775380


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Im going to St. Louis tomorrow to bass pro and Cabelas . Will check it out.


----------

